# Word of the Day: Kohlrabi



## RubyK (Apr 15, 2021)

Kohlrabi, also called German turnip, is a biennial vegetable, a low, stout cultivar of wild cabbage. It is another cultivar of the same species as cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, Brussels sprouts, collard greens, Savoy cabbage, and gai lan. It can be eaten raw or cooked. Wikipedia





_Kohlrabi is a vegetable that is not familiar to me. I first heard the name when I moved to MN from a neighbor who had grown it in her garden. I've never eaten it._


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Ever eat a Ramp?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

I love some kohlrabi mixed in with other root veggies in a soup!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 15, 2021)

As a young child, the smell of cooked turnips used to turn my stomach, and to this day I refuse to eat cooked turnips, and if kohlrabi is the same, I reckon that I wouldn't be a big fan of it either.


----------



## Dana (Apr 15, 2021)

.
I love kohlrabi, apple and carrot slaw, goes well with bar -b-qued meat.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2021)

When the heater in the temple went out during winter...........kohlrabi.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2021)

I had never heard of kohlrabi until I had a go at growing vegetables. My family loved it, and there was no waste with it.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 16, 2021)

@ohioboy ~ what is a Ramp?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2021)

I can hear my wife now. No, it’ll give you gas. You have enough gas now.
Me: that’s why I want it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I can hear my wife now. No, it’ll give you gas. You have enough gas now.
> Me: that’s why I want it.


ROFLMAO!

I think you're confusing the two, Paps, there's "ramp", and there's _ramping it up_, Paps style!


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

I love my turnips. Bring it on.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 16, 2021)

RubyK said:


> @ohioboy ~ what is a Ramp?



A Scallion or Leek type plant.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allium_tricoccum#/media/File:RampBunch.png


----------

